# post D&C question



## ThinkPositiv

hey ladies. so I had a D&C last friday (almost a week ago now) and I bleed red for two days lightly - wore a pad, but could have gotten away with a panty liner. so since then i have been wearing a panty liner as I have only been spotting brown....enough to make it to the liner but not lots....

on tuesday after a bowel movement i noticed a bit of dark red blood....but that was it - back to brown spotting.

today, i went to the gym (first time since D&C), took it easy, got home and red blood again....thought it would go away. ran out to drop off some dry cleaning, returned home and quite a bit of red blood - it was even dripping the toilet. is this normal? my surgeon told me that he didnt care if i bled for 3 or 13 days but as long as it decreased over time..... 

now, i am a nurse, so it seems logical to me that after a gym workout post D&C that more bleeding could happen..... has this happened to any of you?

just strange since i havent seen red since tuesday...and only a small amount that all of a sudden so much of it....


----------



## ttc1soon

Mine has been coming and going since my d&c two weeks ago. It has fully stopped twice and come back. It goes from brown to red from day to day too. I asked my doctor about it today and she said it is normal as long as it hasn't gotten heavier than a period and the discharge doesn't smell. I think (fingers crossed) it is done now but I don't know since I had some red blood yesterday. My instructions of pelvic rest included no workouts.


----------



## ThinkPositiv

hey thanks for the response! i got no instructions as i met the suregon only minutes before i went under! i asked about sex and he said 2 weeks. no workouts? oh geez. i have messed up! and now my pelvis aches and is sore and the bleeding hasnt let up! but that is good to know that yours comes and goes. thanks so much. such a relief. hey, what else is included in pelvic rest? i was told nothing other than no sex for 3 weeks.


----------



## lovewithin

hey hon, i also had a d&c and put on pelvic rest for 2 weeks (enough for my bf to go to australia for 2 months aaaghhhhrrr!!). my bleeding was heavier and i needed a pad for about 8 days. 4 days after d&c, we got some new furniture in the house and of course i smartly helped my bf to bring it all in. i was bent from pain for the rest of the day.
i got back to exercising mildly 2.5 weeks later, but only jogging, no sit ups and no lifting stuff.

hope this was helpful. i was also given absolutely NO information on physical activity, sports, lifting heavy objects, etc...


----------



## Daisy_bear

Glad I read this post! I had a d&c on wednesday and have been thinking about going back to the gym. I am not bleeding very heavily just now panty liner is fine but I have had no instructions of any type of pelvic rest. I am back to work on Monday and I feel like everything has to go back to what it was like ltr pregnancy (like it never happened) x


----------



## ttc1soon

ThinkPositiv said:


> hey thanks for the response! i got no instructions as i met the suregon only minutes before i went under! i asked about sex and he said 2 weeks. no workouts? oh geez. i have messed up! and now my pelvis aches and is sore and the bleeding hasnt let up! but that is good to know that yours comes and goes. thanks so much. such a relief. hey, what else is included in pelvic rest? i was told nothing other than no sex for 3 weeks.

I was told no lifting over 15 pounds, no strenuous exercise, no baths, and nothing in the vaginia (sex, tamptons, ect). I think that was it. I was thankfully taken off yeseterday after my post op appointment (2 weeks). I am looking forward to a nice hot bath today.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I had my d&c today... And I was told that the bleeding can go from light to red, I could have clots over the next few days... But if the bleeding is heavy, in pain or I get discharge/infection... I need to go back to the hospital x


----------



## ThinkPositiv

thanks ladies for all the info! i decided not to go to the gym yesterday after the last episode of increaded bleeding and discomfort and went for a walk instead! the bleeding had stopped and is back to small amount of brown spotting. 

did anyone elses doctor say no sex for 3 weeks? i wonder if i heard him wrong? i am willing to wait if that is the case, but my hubby has next weekend off and so do i......and it will be 2 weeks by then. anyone?

goodnes, as a total aside, and nothing to do with this topic, i just got a 600 dollar fine for driving with no insurance! i feel like such a twit that i didnt know it expired...how embaressing... goodness. when it rains it pour...but i cant help but think i got pulled over for a reason....like i will be in a car accident soon? goodness. my mind is terrible. off to fetch a glass of wine to calm down!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Hunnie...


I was told to don't get pregnant until I get my results back as I was tested for a possible molar pregnancy and so until I get my results... There's no baby making going on...

But I was told that when I get the results if it's not a molar, then we can try straight away, although my OH is against trying again x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

I'm glad I found this thread. I had a procedure similar to the d&c on Friday, mine wasnt under anaesthetic though and was only clearing my cervix-area as the rest of my uterus looked clear on the scans. I was also told no sex for 2 weeks, but nothing about exercise but it makes sense. 
I was getting panicked that I had more retained products as I have been bleeding for 5 weeks now, and the bleeding completley stopped after my procedure, but now its back but only light and no pain etc. I was hoping that this was normal and not because I still had retained tissue, and from reading what you ladies are experiencing then it sounds like it might be normal after all!!

Hope you are all doing ok xxxxx


----------



## ThinkPositiv

babee_bugs - sorry to hear they are testing you for a molar pregnancy - my fingers crossed for the best outcome possible. where doesnt your OH want to try again? 

baileybubs - seems like you have been through the ringer. my D&C was april 20th and i am still spotting brown - no pain or anything....so it sounds like this is normal. hang in there.


----------

